
Orleans: Cross-platform framework for building distributed apps in .NET - mooman219
https://github.com/dotnet/orleans
======
mooman219
Notably Halo 4 used Orleans in its backend:
[https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protec...](https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protected-
files/srecon15_slides_mccaffrey.pdf)

